# Divided Cheese?



## collegecook104 (Aug 15, 2009)

A recipe that I want to try and make later on calls for, and I quote, "1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese, _divided" _and another cheese ingredient that has "divided" in italics. I have never come across divided cheese at a supermarket or on television cooking shows, so making this dish according to the recipe will be impossible for me unless I can figure this out. So...what does "divided" shredded cheese mean?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In most cases in a recipe or formula it means 1/2 of the total called for in the recipe is added at one stage of the preperation and the second half is added at another stage or at the end (like on top of the dish). It does not mean cutting in in half literally with a knife.:chef:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Not necessarily half and half. Divided means that the amount shown is the total amount to be used, but that it is sectioned out. 

For instance, recipe could say "1 cup shredded cheddar, divided." You read the directions and find that 3/4 cups get mixed in with the other ingredients, and then you use 1/4 cup as a final topping to the dish. 

A recent cookbook trend that's even more confusing is to have in the ingredients list something like this:

"1 cup shredded cheddar, divided (use)"

I have yet to figure out why anyone would put in that paranthetical comment, or what it actually means. If you see that just ignore it.


----------

